# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Recolha sem fumo

## Carlos Dias

Boas

Aqui fica uma solução barata e prática para fazer umas recolhas sem molhar os pés.

Bomba submersivel de 12 volts com cerca de 10cm de comprido altura máxima de elevação 10 metros 

http://www.troquedeenergia.com/index...&table=7&id=26



Em plena recolha, a maré tava um pouquinho vazia, demorou um pouco mais a encher os depósitos, com a maré cheia leva metade do tempo cerca de 45 minutos a 1 hora, não é muito rápido mas de 5 em 5 semanas também não é problema.





As ligações na bateria




Esta aqui é também uma solução muito boa e mais potente.

http://www.waterrauk.com/pages/Submersibles.asp

A zona de recolha é Sesimbra ponta do molhe do porto de pesca, não tenho tido problemas nenhuns, a água é de boa qualidade, embora a bomba deva ficar pelo menos a 1 metro da supreficie.

----------


## João Manarte

Boas Carlos!
Essas bombas são safe em relação a oleos, ou metais da sua construcção?
Muito interessante e barata, e faz o trabalho num instante, se for para levar 100lts de cada vez :P
Cumps

----------


## Carlos Dias

Completamente isoladas.

Podem bombear combustiveis e tudo, e funcionar por longos periodos.

Podes reparar que coletei muito mais que 100 litros.

----------


## João Manarte

Claro.
Já agora demorou quanto tempo a xegar a tua casa? Tou a pensar em mandar vir.
Há 2 modelos, encomendaste o mais potente?
Obrigado
Cumps

----------


## Gil Miguel

A ultima vez que ai estive a água estava nojenta, cheia de quimicos e um terrivel cheiro a detergente... não aconselho de forma alguma a recolha de água nessa zona... é uma zona de constante passagem de barcos e muito perto dai existe uma zona onde os barcos lavam os porões.

Podes ter tido sorte até agora...mas...tem tudo para que um dia corra mal. A acumulação de metais pesados e afins pode ainda nao ser visivel, mas no futuro poderás ter problemas.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Gil

Podes ter em parte razão, mas de qualquer maneira as outras zonas onde o pessoal faz as recolhas estão bem mais perto da influência do estuário do Tejo.

De qualquer maneira o poste é mais para dar a conhecer a opção das bombas do que própriamente o local de recolha. 

Quanto áos locais de recolha na zona da grande Lisboa e penilsula de Setubal já está bastante debatido e cada um já tem ideia formada sobre o melhor local de recolha.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Carlos

Uma das coisas que podes observar, e como sinal de degradação ambiental do porto de pesca, é que não vês praticamente vida nenhuma, exceptuando umas anemonas de cor branca.. que foi a unica especie que observei ai, talvez essa especie seja excepcionalmente resistente á poluição. Não se veem variedades de macro-algas, ouriços, turbos, etc etc., tirando umas algas do tipo filamentoso (essas sim em grande quantidade)

Em relação á influência do Tejo, é por isso que deixei tambem de recolher água na Costa da Caparica, já que da ultima vez que lá fui encontrei situação semelhante ao porto de pesca de sezimbra, embora na costa o cheiro fosse bastante menos activo (e que não foi a primeira vez que aconteceu). É por isso que agora... só mesmo praia da foz no Meco (ai sim  :Smile:  á confiança).

De qualquer forma o caso de sezimbra nada tem a ver com o tejo, mas sim com a presença de combustiveis na água, provenientes do constante e grande fluxo de barcos mesmo naquela zona, e com o facto de ali muito perto utilizarem produtos quimicos, ou a libertação dos mesmos para a agua, na lavagem dos porões dos barcos. A docapesca é tambem mesmo ali ao lado, e não sei se não deitarão peixe estragado aquando das descargas dos barcos.

Quanto á bomba parece fazer muito bem o trabalho, quando tiver tempo apresento uma bomba de 12v, toda em plástico, e que tirou 300 litros de agua em 15 minutos para uma altura de 5 metros num comprimento de mangueira de 10 metros.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite a todos
Apreciem a imagem de satelite da região em causa. 
Pelas indicações o Antonio Paes é dos assinalados no mapa o que está mais próximo de Sesimbra e o Gil...está quase em cima do mar mais acima (o segundo pino). Analisem a geografia do terreno que conhecem melhor do que eu, apreciem a cor da água, os rastos...vão ao google map satellite e com estas coordenadas vão aproximando até onde a resolução for possivel/relevante...



Eu não conheço a região mas espero que vos ajude a afinar as vossas conclusões.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Carlos.

Que bela ideia essa bomba  :SbOk:  ,podias dizer por quanto ficou a tua bomba.
Pois eu vou precisar de uma bomba desse genero para mim já que cada vez que faço uma muda de agua é logo por volta dos 150L e carregar isso tudo até ao carro fica muito pesado para mim ,já estou a ficar velho. :SbSourire2:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Aqui vão os links

Em Portugal

http://www.troquedeenergia.com/index...=1&b=0&m=0&p=0

Lá fora são mais baratas

http://www.piplers.co.uk/product_sub...ry=LVM%20Pumps

http://www.tooled-up.com/ManProduct.asp?PID=109653

----------


## João Manarte

Boas!
Já mandei vir! Já agora sabes quanto tempo demora a chegar?
Uff Acabaram.se os esforços (bastantes) e os pes molhados, no verão até que n é mau, mas era  os pes molhados, na praia com 2 eslovenas loiras a espalhar o creme e com uma jola bem frensquinha na mão lool, bem evitando enverdar por outros caminhos.....
Cumps

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

> Boas Carlos
> 
> .É por isso que agora... só mesmo praia da foz no Meco (ai sim  á confiança).
> 
> ... *quando tiver tempo apresento uma bomba de 12v,* toda em plástico, e que tirou 300 litros de agua em 15 minutos para uma altura de 5 metros num comprimento de mangueira de 10 metros.


Boas Gil:

Gostava de ver essa bomba, se bem que na praia da foz no Meco não terá grande utilidade.

Estive lá no dia 3/4 e com um pouco de exercicio lá trouxe 100 lts.

A bomba apenas poderia servir para poupar metade do trabalho, mas teria sempre o inconveniente de não chegar à bateria do carro que fica a pelo menos 30 metros.

----------


## Carlos Dias

Pois 

Na praia da Foz só mesmo á mão e se o mar estiver bom.

Embora a água da Praia da Foz seja a mesma da Fonte da Telha e de todas as praias da linha da costa e Espichel.

As marés levam e trazem por vezes água boa outras vezes menos boa mas em média serve sempre.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Sr. Melo

No caso da Praia da Foz, a bomba terá grande utilidade para não termos que andar de gatas e a afundar garrafoes nas poças mais fundas e para nos dias de mar um pouco mais agitado,poder recolher água noutro local da praia(por exemplo uma baia que ali existe mais junto á praia, o que de outra forma te obrigaria a ir para casa de mãos a abanar. 
Assim as vantagens são, alem do reduzido esforço fisico, é tambem não nos molharmos e podermos colectar água nos dias de mar mais agitado.

Brevemente mostro a bomba aqui no forum.


Carlos
Acho que não é comparavel a agua da Meco com o Porto de Sezimbra ou com a Costa da Caparica.As distancias sao consideráveis e sem duvida alguma que a qualidade é incomparável, basta observar a biodiversidade nesses 3 locais (costa e porto de sezimbra com uma diversidade muito muito reduzida). E repara, moro a 2 minutos da costa e não vou lá mais buscar água.

A proximidade das fontes de poluição tem grande influência na qualidade de água, dai existirem praias com bandeira azul e praias que até se desaconselha a entrada dos banhistas dentro de água, quanto mais coloca-la dentro de um aquario.
 As correntes podem transportar esses agentes poluidores, mas a essa distancia, não me parece.Mesmo que o fizessem as correntes pelo menos para ali e para as praias circundantes não vão.
Era interessante arranjarmos uma mapa das principais correntes nesta zona e da zona de cascais tambem.

A distancia que vai do meco á costa da caparica é ainda grande ( muitos quilómetros ). O grande problema na costa da Caparica, é que segundo um pescador da zona, os fundos foram alterados dramaticamente nos ultimos tempos, e a agua do rio em vez de seguir para o mar alto, é agora desviada para aquela zona.

O problema do porto de sezimbra é demasiado óbvio e jamais colocaria uma gota de água vinda daquele local.

No caso do Cabo Raso, alem de existirem esgotos a uma distancia relativamente preocupante, existem sempre muitos barcos ao largo, o que tambem me levanta algumas duvidas. Muitas vezes veem-se grandes manchas de espuma muito escura no local onde o pessoal costuma colectar a agua.

Cada um escolhe onde colecta a água, mas acho que determinadas situações serão demasiado flagrantes para se ter duvidas, e dai muitas vezes vem a descredibilização da água natural, após algumas pessoas utilizarem agua poluida nos seus aquários, quer por booms de algas, quer pela entrada de elementos  toxicos, que com o acumulação ao longo do tempo, provocam crash´s.

----------


## João Castelo

Boa noite,

2 assuntos diferentes :

1º assunto

Carlos, obrigado por compartilhares connosco esta tua bomba. Parece-me ser uma boa solução. Pode não ser muito rápida mas é maneirinha. Só não a elogio mais para não ofender a personalidade do FUMAÇAS  :Coradoeolhos:  

2º assunto

Eu no verão colecto água na praia de Sesimbra ( junto à falésia que é do lado oposto à doca ) e nunca tive qualquer problema do que quer que seja.Sei que é desaconselhado mas nunca tive problemas e continuarei a colectar.
No entanto, também me parece muito arriscado colectar perto da doca pois é um lugar com passagem de muitos barcos.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Duarte Alves

Eu costumo ir buscar agua a alto mar  :Coradoeolhos:  ( ou  melhor o meu pai junta-se o util ao agradavel e la vai o meu pai no seu barco a vela  :HaEbouriffe:    e la devez em quando tambem o acompanho

Alguem já exprimentou a agua da arrabida??

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite

aqui vai o que para já consegui arranjar de cartas nauticas da região no site do Instituto Hidrográfico que costumo consultar para saber as marés



vou ver se consigo melhor

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Estou de volta

Experimentem o "viewer" das cartas nauticas do instituto hidrográfico

http://ih-net-www.hidrografico.pt/we...tas/viewer.htm

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Dias

> Boas Carlos
> 
> 
> Quanto á bomba parece fazer muito bem o trabalho, quando tiver tempo apresento uma bomba de 12v, toda em plástico, e que tirou 300 litros de agua em 15 minutos para uma altura de 5 metros num comprimento de mangueira de 10 metros.


Gil então esqueceste-te de apresentar a dita, põe lá isso aí. :SbSourire2:

----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas
A reboque do entendido na matéria (Carlos Dias) comprei a tal bomba que veio muito depressa e no cabo Raso demoro cerca de 45 minutos para encher 350 lts de água o que acho muito bom.Recomendo.
Abraço
Carlos Maia

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Qual é o modelo que compraste? 
O Niagara diz no site que "Não deve trabalhar mais de 20 minutos e depois deve arrefecer durante o mesmo período"

Foi este modelo? 

Obrigado

----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas
Vê o link que o Carlos Dias colocou no início,ou seja http://www.troquedeenergia.com/index...&table=7&id=30 e onde essa bomba pode trabalhar 24 horas sobre 24 sem aquecimentos  
Abraço 
Carlos Maia

----------


## Aderito Pereira

OK, Obrigado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Sousa

Uma correcção:
O modelo Niagara diz claramente que só deve operar durante 20 min consecutivos.

O modelo que permite operação continua é o Amazonas.

----------


## CarlosMaia

Boas
Claro que temos estado a falar da Amazonas embora ainda ninguém o tenha comentado,porque a Niagara está fora de questão.
Abraço
Carlos Maia

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Já lá vão 8 meses e ao contrário do que afirmavam os mais pésimistas e mais cépticos, ainda não tive problema nenhum com a água de Sesimbra, já lá recolhi água mais de 10 vezes e fiz mais de 32 Tpa´s. 
A bomba continua e grande.

Posso referir que não sou só eu que uso a água de Sesimbra.





> Boas Carlos
> 
> Quanto á bomba parece fazer muito bem o trabalho, quando tiver tempo apresento uma bomba de 12v, toda em plástico, e que tirou 300 litros de agua em 15 minutos para uma altura de 5 metros num comprimento de mangueira de 10 metros.


Gil então a bomba de que falaste gostava de a ver.

----------


## Rui Silveira Nunes

Boas

Aguem sabe onde posso comprar bombas WaSP? Preciso de bombas que bombeiem  a uma grande altura, pois como vou buscar água à Figueira da Foz, tenho uma grande altura entre o carro e a água (superior a 10m).

Cumprimentos

Rui Nunes

----------


## Ernesto Silva

gostava de ver a bomba do Gil e o preço

----------


## Antonio Valente Canhão

É verdade, a caixa da bomba diz específicamente para não usar mais que os 20m consecutivos, no entanto em todas as colectas que fiz desrespeitei esse limite, uma delas foi hora e meia,outra 25m a outra foi 45m.

No entanto o esforço de elevação que precisei nunca foi nada que se parecesse com os 10 metros , era mais 3 ou 4, e isso pode estar relacionado com a tolerancia que a bomba está a ter ao uso por períodos grandes de tempo.

----------


## Carlos Dias

> É verdade, a caixa da bomba diz especificamente para não usar mais que os 20m consecutivos, no entanto em todas as colectas que fiz desrespeitei esse limite, uma delas foi hora e meia,outra 25m a outra foi 45m.
> 
> No entanto o esforço de elevação que precisei nunca foi nada que se parecesse com os 10 metros , era mais 3 ou 4, e isso pode estar relacionado com a tolerância que a bomba está a ter ao uso por períodos grandes de tempo.



Boas António 

Atenção que existem 2 versões das bombas, uma não deve funcionar por períodos superiores a 20 minutos, a que eu tenho pode funcionar o tempo que for necessário e inclusive ser usada em combustíveis.
Quanto ao não deve, fica ao nosso critério, mas reduz o tempo de vida da bomba, ter em atenção também que se deve lavar com água doce depois de cada utilização senão prende o veio e a bomba não funciona.

----------

